# xXx 3: Vin Diesel im explosiven Trailer zum dritten Teil der Action-Reihe



## MatthiasBrueckle (20. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *xXx 3: Vin Diesel im explosiven Trailer zum dritten Teil der Action-Reihe* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: xXx 3: Vin Diesel im explosiven Trailer zum dritten Teil der Action-Reihe


----------



## GremlinGizmo (20. Juli 2016)

Ich schau zwar auch gerne James Bond.....aber: OMG, ist das schlecht, noch schlimmer als die "3 Engel für Charly" Filme...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Triple X war schon immer eine Bond-Satire. Finde die Filme gut.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2016)

Trailer sieht gut aus, endlich ist der richtige xXx wieder zurück.  Der zweite Teil mit Ice Cube war ja doch eher meh...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Den Ice Cube Teil beerdigen wir mal unter dem Deckmantel des Schweigens.

Da akzeptiere ich eher noch Lazenby als Bond.


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

Der soll lieber nochmal in die Rolle des Riddick schlüpfen, sind noch genug Necromonger zum verhauen da.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Ein neuer Riddick-Teil ist doch afaik auch in Planung ?


----------



## Celerex (20. Juli 2016)

Ja... ja doch... das könnte durchaus die beste Komödie des Jahres werden...


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2016)

Wer denkt dass sich ein xXx ernst nehmen würde hat irgendwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juli 2016)

Blöde Sprüche, überzogene Action, Vin Diesel...ich guck's mir an.  Definitiv.


----------



## huenni87 (21. Juli 2016)

Sind die echt mit Motorrädern übers Wasser gefahren??? Das muss ich sehen.


----------



## Xivanon (21. Juli 2016)

Auf den Film freue ich mich. wenn ich von vorn herein weiß, dass ich die physikalischen Gesetze nicht so genau nehmen darf, hab ich damit auch kein Problem.


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Blöde Sprüche, überzogene Action, Vin Diesel...ich guck's mir an.  Definitiv.




Den ersten Teil hatte ich damals mit meinem Bruder angeschaut.
wussten damals noch nicht, was für eine Art von Film uns da erwartet... Action halt.
Hei, hatten wir uns in dem Film amüsiert.

Teil 2 hab ich nie gesehen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2016)

Es gibt in der Tat Fahrzeuge, die über Wasser fahren können ... Formula Offroad - Die übers Wasser fahren - autobild.de

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wer bei einem xXx Realismus erwartet, hat die Filmreihe entweder noch nie gesehen, oder was komplett falsch verstanden.


----------



## Phone (21. Juli 2016)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Sind die echt mit Motorrädern übers Wasser gefahren??? Das muss ich sehen.




Es gibt wirklich Bikes die das können auch ohne kleine "Ski" montiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil hatte ich damals mit meinem Bruder angeschaut.
> wussten damals noch nicht, was für eine Art von Film uns da erwartet... Action halt.
> Hei, hatten wir uns in dem Film amüsiert.
> 
> Teil 2 hab ich nie gesehen.


Teil 2 muss man auch nicht gesehen haben. Der war...schlecht.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (21. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Teil 2 muss man auch nicht gesehen haben. Der war...schlecht.



Mit den richtigen Leuten und mit dem Wissen, dass man sich puren Trash antut: Einzigartiges Filmerlebnis.
"Kriege kommen und gehen, aber meine Soldaten stehen ewig ..."
"Eisenhower?"
"... Tupac."

Ehrlich. Es ist so unfassbar schön schlecht.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Juli 2016)

Nach dem grottigen zweiten Teil hätte ich nie erwartet, dass die Reihe noch einmal fortgesetzt wird. Da Diesel wieder mitspielt, verspricht der Film ein seichtes Popcorn-Actionspektakel zu werden


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juli 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich Bikes die das können auch ohne kleine "Ski" montiert.



Das weiß ich. Aber doch eher auf spiegel glatter Wasseroberfläche mit ordentlich Anlauf und auch nur ein paar Meter. Oder?

Wellenreiten im Ozean mit einem Crossbike wäre mir neu.


----------



## Phone (22. Juli 2016)

Immerhin nicht völlig ausgedacht und nur CGI  das ist lobend anzumerken xD


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2016)

Diesel sieht fett aus. Man merkt dass er sich Monate davor ganz gehen lassen hat, das kurzfristige Gepumpe kaschiert nicht jede Problemzone. ^^

https://pmchollywoodlife.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/vin-diesel-dad-bod-pcn-lead.jpg?w=600


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2016)

Ist der sauboi wieder während der Arbeitszeit auf Klatsch- & Tratschseiten unterwegs? 

So wie du arbeitest, würden andere wohl gern Urlaub machen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich BIN gerade im Urlaub.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2016)

Dann sei dir verziehen und fühl dich beschimpft!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann sei dir verziehen und *fühl dich beschimpft!*


Also wie immer. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

